# Audio Question



## uswebworx (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes this is my second post I am normally a browser:

I have the Harmon Kardon (HK146) low end receiver with 3 HDMI* slots The HK 146 and 147 don't do any audio processing thru HDMI. Is just passes thru the signal. You'd have to connect a separate optical or digital coaxial cable to the receiver to get audio.


Then DTV HDDVR Receiver
HR22

Ok as promised here is the question. On SD channels the audio will blow you out of the room and on HD channels I have ti run it all the way up to hear it and sometimes this doesn't work on all speakers, with Comcast the volume was the same no matter what???? 

Any suggestions


----------

